
Peek Inside Adam Savage's Famed SF Comic-Con Costume Closet - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/MythBusters-Adam-Savage-Builds-San-Diego-Comic-Con-14082850.php
======
bradknowles
Sadly, this site does not work well on iOS.

